# Leandro Barbosa and the Brazilian National Team



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Last night Brazil played a friendly game against Uruguay. They won 91-75.

Leandrinho was the top scorer with 18 points off the bench.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Brazil 96 
Uruguay 86

Leandro Barbosa - 20 points, 3 assists and 6 boards in 35 minutes.

http://www.urubasket.com/Noticias/Noticias 56.htm


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice thanks for the info. Barbosa needs to bulk up a little bit more and pass the ball!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Kekai said:


> Nice thanks for the info. Barbosa needs to bulk up a little bit more and pass the ball!


Leandro has a lot of skills, his speed is amazing and he has a lot of tools and potential to develop, unfortunally I doubt he will ever be a pure PG. He doesn't have the mind set.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Brazil is killing Canada(Without Steve Nash) right now in Brazil... Anderson and Hoffa playing Great! Leandrinho had a great first quarter but a terrible 2nd one... Anderson is the Man! Look at this line up...

PG-Leandrinho
SG-Alex Garcia
SF-Guilherme Giovannonni
PF-AV
C-Tiago Splitter

Some of the Bench(Best Ones):
C-Hoffa
C-Estevam(Another Geat BIG from brazil)
PG-Nezinho(He's great... anyone here knows him?)

Disappointing so far:
PG-Marcelo Huertas

Not Playing:
Nene(Injuried)
Lucas Tischer(In USA, just signed 2 year deal with Phoenix)
Batista(Played for Gonzaga at NCAA, don't know why he's not playing...)


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Leandro had another great game. The kid scored in every way possible.

Brazil - 100
Canada - 77

31 points (3-6 from the 3; 9-11 FG), 2 steals, 2 rebounds and 3 assists.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

¹²³ said:


> Leandro had another great game. The kid scored in every way possible.
> 
> Brazil - 100
> Canada - 77
> ...


Wow amazing. Yeah he does look less and less like a pure PG, but will he ever find time at the 2? Doubt it. Not on this team anyway.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Kekai said:


> Wow amazing. Yeah he does look less and less like a pure PG, but will he ever find time at the 2? Doubt it. Not on this team anyway.


He scored 31 points in 28 minutes.

Yeah, I agree with you. I would really like to see him traded to another team.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

¹²³ said:


> He scored 31 points in 28 minutes.
> 
> Yeah, I agree with you. I would really like to see him traded to another team.


Yeah we could get someone nice for him in exchange. But now with JJ possibly being gone, who would be our backup PG?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Brazil - 91
Argentina - 59

Leandro - 16 points (5-10 FG, 2-3 3PT), 3 boards, 4 steals, 5 assists, 6 TO in 28 minutes.

He is playing a lot of solid games, probably the most important player in Brazil's squad right now.

His physical abilities are excellent. He probably will show up for the next season in a very good shape.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

¹²³ said:


> Brazil - 91
> Argentina - 59
> 
> Leandro - 16 points (5-10 FG, 2-3 3PT), 3 boards, 4 steals, 5 assists, 6 TO in 28 minutes.
> ...


Thanks for the update those are some pretty solid stats. Good to see the assists up. 6 TO in 28 minutes he needs to work on that.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Kekai said:


> Thanks for the update those are some pretty solid stats. Good to see the assists up. 6 TO in 28 minutes he needs to work on that.


Yeah, he is always trying to push the ball very fast up the court. He needs to reduce the TO's.

I will keep the updates.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Brazil played a laaaaaaazy 1st half but came back crushing at the 2nd! I see now why Canada did beat the USA, they can defend INSIDE and really shoot from outside... amazing! 92 - 76! :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Starting Line Up:
C-Stevam - This guy can really blck shots... and is FIERCE all the time! A Mutombo type...
PF-Splitter - Already our best player. So complete. Can score, defend. it's beautiful to see him play
SF-Giovannonni - His REALLY FAST, scores a LOT in Fat Breaks and shoots 3 really well
SG-Marcelinho - Had a TERRIBLE game... but his our best SG IMO...
PG-Barbosa - This guy is the perfect fit... I see him not doing so good in Phoenix beacause of lack of confidence... HE OWNS THE TEAM... we play depending on how HE is playing... Played really well... Still focused too much on scoring... But his our best PG... 1 TO only!

NOME MIN 3PTS 2PTS FT DR-OR-TR BLO STL AS TO F PTS
Splitter 27 1-1 3-6 5-9 8-1-9 1 2 1 0 3 14
Barbosa 28 2-3 7-9 7-10 3-0-3 0 2 2 1 2 27
Araujo 22 0-0 2-11 0-0 5-4-9 2 2 0 1 5 4 
Giovano 28 2-6 5-6 0-1 3-1-4 1 0 1 1 0 16
Stevam 17 0-0 2-3 2-2 0-1-1 4 0 1 0 4 6


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Rafaelaraujotody said:


> Brazil played a laaaaaaazy 1st half but came back crushing at the 2nd! I see now why Canada did beat the USA, they can defend INSIDE and really shoot from outside... amazing! 92 - 76! :banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> Starting Line Up:
> C-Stevam - This guy can really blck shots... and is FIERCE all the time! A Mutombo type...
> ...


I hope this Barbosa confidence translates over into the regular season.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Kekai said:


> Nice thanks for the info. Barbosa needs to bulk up a little bit more and pass the ball!


agreed, hes no steve francis.:biggrin:


----------



## #asdzas (Jun 23, 2002)

He is playing very well. It´s clear for me that he is not a point guard, he is a undersized SG. He is faster than every player that tried to guard him, he can score and improved his defense(not good yet, but he is improving). 
The brazilian team best moments are when he is on court, he brings more energy. He is not our best player(Splitter is in my opinion by far the most impressive player) but he is the second best player.
Maybe he can play some minutes as a SG for Phoenix next season, but to play more minutes he need to improve his defense.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

Tonight :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: 

9 ast

http://www.cbb.com.br/scout1/joinvi/vivo002.htm


:cheers: :cheers: This is for PG.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

burnet said:


> Tonight :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8:
> 
> 9 ast
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Leandro Barbosa doing his thing again.

Brazil - 111
Venezuela - 88

His stats: 28 points, 7 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 steals, 2 TO in 34 minutes.

FIBA Americas Championship Day 1 










Today, Brazil will face USA.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

¹²³ said:


> Leandro Barbosa doing his thing again.
> 
> Brazil - 111
> Venezuela - 88
> ...


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> ¹²³ said:
> 
> 
> > who is on the usa team?
> ...


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

USA - 96
Brazil - 94

Leandrinho dominated once more.

37 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 1 BS


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/basketball/more/08/25/us.brazil.ap/index.html


----------



## ymachado (Jun 4, 2003)

Brazil just beat Argentina 100 x 88 and won the championship!!

Leadrinho 29 PT 5 AS with 7 of 8 3points FG.

here is the link for complete stats: http://online.fibaamericas.com/pc2/defa_US.asp


----------

